# ME AND ARVID'S INTERVIEW WITH A FOID ON DISCORD VOICE CHAT:



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

*INTERVIEW WITH A 15Y/O JB FROM YUBO. SOLID 7/10 TBH *
*




*
*"7/10"*

*





"2/10"






"OMFG THAT GUY I USED TO HAVE SUCH A HUGE CRUSH ON HIM ISN'T HE THE GUY FROM TAYLOR SWIFT VIDEO?"




*


*"THAT GUY COULD GET ANY GIRL HE WANTED"*






*5/10 (???????) "HE HAS A NICE JAWLINE BUT THAT IS LITERALLY IT" "HIS EYES ARE TOO PINCHED"*





*"THATS THE GAY ALIEN GUY FROM EARLIER"*




*WE SAID THIS WAS TOM CRUISE PRE JAW IMPLANT, "SHE SAID IS 5/10 NOW I KNOW HE HAS HAD SURGERY"*







"*SOLID 9/10"
"HE HAD A JAW IMPLANT AND HIS CHIN IS RECESSED"
"OK NOW A 5/10"





"7/10"*




*"LOOKS TOO CLEAN AND PINCHED (???) "




*
"*I LIKE BRAD PITT BECAUSE HE HAS WRINKLES 9/10"




"DO YOU LIKE GUYS WHO LOOK LIKE A THREAT AND ARE LOW TRUST?"
"YES"*
*10/10*





*"HE IS SO ATTRACTIVE BUT ITS BECAUSE HE IS A PSYCHOPATH"*




*"SHE LOOKS LIKE EVERY OTHER WHITE GIRL"



*
*"THAT GUY HE IS GORGOUS"*




*"1/10 HE HAS TOO MUCH MUSCLE, WHY IS HE SUCKING HIS CHEEKS IN SO MUCH"




3/10 "HOW TALL IS HE??, HE LOOKS SO SHORT" *





*"HE LOOKS LIKE KEN HE IS TOO PERFECT" "TOO MUCH" "7/10"
"HE'S A CHAD RIGHT?" "YEAH HE'S A CHAD" "HE LOOKS LIKE THE BEST HOCKEY PLAYER RIGHT?" "YEAH HE LOOKS LIKE HE HAS CONNECTIONS (???)





"HE LOOKS LIKE HE HAS A PISS KINK" "2/10" "IS IT BECAUSE HE'S A HAPA" "WHAT"




"HE LOOKS REALLY GAY" "LIKE A DOMINANT DADDY" "6/10"



*
*"DOES THE DOMINANT DADDY LOOK BETTER HERE?" "YEAH HE GOES UP TO 8/10 BECAUSE HE HAS SCRUFFY HAIR AND SCRUFFY BEARD" JUST GET A HAIRCUT THEORY*







*BONUSES: 
I DON'T GO FOR GUYS WITH PHYSICAL ATTRACTION 
WHY DO U GUYS CARE SO MUCH?
DO YOU JUST STARE IN THE MIRROR AND THINK ABOUT YOUR LOOKS?
IF I KNEW A GUY HAD SURGERY I WOULD FIND HIM UNATTRACTIVE
"DO YOU FIND INDIAN GUYS ATTRACTIVE?" "NO"
"YOU GUYS ARE GIVING ME INCEL VIBES" "DA FUK" "WELL XEFO IS BECAUSE HE'S A CHRISTIAN"
WE THEN EXPLAINED THE PILLS AND BLACKPILLED HER ON THE IMPORTANCE OF GENETICS*​


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

*



*
*7/10




3/10




"WHAT WOULD YOU RATE THIS INDIAN CELEBRITY"
"I MEAN IF I SAW HIM I WOULD THINK LIKE COOL JAWLINE BUT THATS IT"
"HE'S 5'6"
"OK NEVER MIND THEN"




"HE LOOKS LIKE A DORITO"
"DID YOU KNOW HE TAKES STEROIDS?"
"YES ITS OBVIOUS LIKE LOOK AT HIM"
"I LIKE SKINNY GUYS"




"I DONT LIKE HIM BECAUSE HE LOOKS LIKE HE WOULD MAKE FUN OF ME"
"DON'T YOU FIND HIM ATTRACTIVE"
"NO"





"WHAT WOULD YOU RATE THIS HALF INDIAN GUY"
"6/10"
"WHY WOULD YOU RATE HIM ON THE SAME LEVEL AS SUPERMODELS?"
"BECAUSE HE LOOKS NORMAL"
JUST BE NORMAL THEORY




"I LIKE HIM, HE LOOKS SEXY"
10/10




SOLID 1/10




1/10




"HE LOOKS LIKE A TWINK"




0/10
"WHO DA FUK IS THAT GUY"
"HE'S OUR TEACHER AT SCHOOL"





"6/10"




10/10
(jk 3/10 soz bro)




"TWINK"
"FUCK TWINKS 2020" (SOZ @thinwhiteduke)




"10/10"




"3/10"
"HE LOOKS LIKE A TWINK"




"NO" "IF I HAD SEX WITH HIM I FEEL LIKE HE WOULD JUST STARE IN THE MIRROR"




"4/10"




"HE IS NOT THAT ATTRACTIVE 6/10"




"7/10"




"HE LOOKS LIKE THE MOST BASIC GUY EVER, LIKE FROM A DRAMA SHOW 8/10"




"0/10 0/10 0/10"




"6/10"





"3/10 AND 8/10"







*
*"10/10"*​


----------



## Deleted member 9488 (Dec 5, 2020)

Great thread op ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 5, 2020)

Over for amnesiacels


----------



## goat2x (Dec 5, 2020)

bruh
not a word im so sorry ima gonna pray for this tonight


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 5, 2020)

autism


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 5, 2020)

Chico literally raped solely by hair
JFL if you don’t believe hair is life


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851638
> 
> *"SHE LOOKS LIKE EVERY OTHER WHITE GIRL"*​



*I was gonna call you out for faking this thread until I saw this and knew exactly that she was a legit foid
"eVeRy OtheR hWiTe guRL"  keep coping you fake up subhuman



*


----------



## Gargantuan (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> IF I KNEW A GUY HAD SURGERY I WOULD FIND HIM UNATTRACTIVE


This one is the most brutal, by far.
If you ever decide to get surgery, and someone asks if you did indeed, always categorically deny it.

Women absolutely hate it when men try to cheat their genetics.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 5, 2020)

Tell that foid to rope. She can’t rate for shit


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> This one is the most brutal, by far.
> If you ever decide to get surgery, and someone asks if you did indeed, always categorically deny it.
> 
> Women absolutely hate it when men try to cheat their genetics.


can u delete my double post? ty bro


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Tell that foid to rope. She can’t rate for shit
> View attachment 851872
> View attachment 851873


No she's based, if Mirin was fully Indian then she would've rate him 9/10 because to be white is to be gutter trash


----------



## Gargantuan (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> can u delete my double post? ty bro


Done. Good thread btw.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Done. Good thread btw.


ty bro

btw we're still on call so if you guys wanna send in others to rate then feel free


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 5, 2020)

you should've recorded it bro tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 5, 2020)

same smv apparently


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> ty bro
> 
> btw we're still on call so if you guys wanna send in others to rate then feel free


show her other pics of jake gylenhaal


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 5, 2020)

mods should pin this

@Gargantuan @Kingkellz @her @Alexanderr


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 5, 2020)

I know I will regret this but can you ask her about me?(I will be happy with a 3-4/10)

Use these pics

https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-3-baldcel-vs-currycel.252114/


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> show her other pics of jake gylenhaal






*"HE'S 10/10 DADDY"*​


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 5, 2020)

Are we suppose to be surprised that women are retarded?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> *I was gonna call you out for faking this thread until I saw this and knew exactly that she was a legit foid
> "eVeRy OtheR hWiTe guRL"  keep coping you fake up subhuman
> 
> 
> ...


i called bs on her. I told her all her features were perfect and the reason she rated her was bcuz she asked for my ideal girl.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851881
> 
> *"HE'S 10/10 DADDY"*​


hell yea


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I know I will regret this but can you ask her about me?(I will be happy with a 3-4/10)
> 
> Use these pics
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-3-baldcel-vs-currycel.252114/


its brutal i told her u was my dad and she said 0 sry man


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 5, 2020)

*brutal for curries*
_*honestly they put this on themselves
with bobs and vegana memes*_
*and their horny little dindu ideas
ruined all of south asia for some online pussy*


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I know I will regret this but can you ask her about me?(I will be happy with a 3-4/10)
> 
> Use these pics
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-3-baldcel-vs-currycel.252114/













*"HE LOOKS LIKE AN OMEGLE PEDOPHILE" *
*0/10
*
*SORRY BRO THIS BITCH IS HARSH*​


----------



## Gargantuan (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> ty bro
> 
> btw we're still on call so if you guys wanna send in others to rate then feel free


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 5, 2020)

Like seriously what the fuck are those ratings?
There is literally no consistency
They had guys that she rated as 8/10 but than said they looked like every other guy.
I have a strong feeling you are making this up.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




10/10




8/10



*
*"NOSE IS WEIRD 7/10, I REALLY LIKE BIG SEXY GREEK NOSES"*​


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> HIS EYES ARE TOO PINCHED"


LITERALLY SQUINTING 
CHICOS EYES ARE TOP TIER 
FOR APPEAL AND INTIMIDATION


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *I REALLY LIKE BIG SEXY GREEK NOSES"*


LYING WHORE IF THAT BIG NOSE WAS ON SOMEONE NOT ATTRACTIVE SHE WOULD SAY I HATE BIG NOSES AND LOVE SMALL NOSES INSTEAD


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 5, 2020)

Intresting rates. Almost impossible to be rated as 6/10 or higher unless really good looking. Ask here what the average looking male looks like in different age brackets. She is prob going to rate an average looking male as 2/10 rip.


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851887
> 
> 10/10
> ...


LifeFuel for my nose tbh


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 5, 2020)

I want to talk to this bitch what discord is this???


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask her to rate o'bhai


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> I want to talk to this bitch what discord is this???


it's just a private call


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> it's just a private call


Let me join.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

*




"OBVIOUSLY FAKE BUT IF IT WASN'T 3/10"*​


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> I want to talk to this bitch what discord is this???


cant have to many guys she'll leave


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 5, 2020)

Pumanator said:


> Intresting rates. Almost impossible to be rated as 6/10 or higher unless really good looking. Ask here what the average looking male looks like in different age brackets. She is prob going to rate an average looking male as 2/10 rip.


*normies are replusive jealous faggots. They will never ever rate higher above a certain number. Also unironically they would make fun of small flaws of an individual whether it's a model or actor to makes themselves feel better*


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851883
> View attachment 851884
> View attachment 851885
> 
> ...


She is right. I should kill myself and remove my Subhuman genetics from this world.


Try this pic but don't say it's the same guy. Wanna know if taking fin would have made a difference..


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> ty bro
> 
> btw we're still on call so if you guys wanna send in others to rate then feel free













*Show her these but see what she rates herself first, I want this bitch to feel inferior to stacies*








View attachment 809493
*- I can't get this to show but it's russian tiktok chad
@ArvidGustavsson @xefo69 *


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She is right. I should kill myself and remove my Subhuman genetics from this world.
> 
> 
> Try this pic but don't say it's the same guy. Wanna know if taking fin would have made a difference..
> ...







*"5/10"*​


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

rated me 10/10 btw and didnt belive it was me because too gl. Keep coping utter subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 5, 2020)

_*@xefo69 
bro could you ask curry meeks rate?*_
https://incels.is/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FuAHiB2t.jpg&hash=0357e6cbd6e853af8b327e965a1c9d73


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> rated me 10/10 btw and didnt belive it was me because too gl. Keep coping utter subhumans


True. Your life is infinitely more valuable than mine since 0x0=0. 0 vs 10


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> rated me 10/10 btw and didnt belive it was me because too gl. Keep coping utter subhumans


*Not a good man, but a perfect mogger.*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 5, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> _*@xefo69
> bro could you ask curry meeks rate?*_
> https://incels.is/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FuAHiB2t.jpg&hash=0357e6cbd6e853af8b327e965a1c9d73


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

*




*
*"EWW YOU CAN TELL SHE GOT LIP FILLERS AND BOTOX"
"THAT IS JEALOUSY RATE HER SERIOUSLY"
"5/10"




"7/10"




"9/10"




8/10




"6/10"*​


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851899
> *
> *"EWW YOU CAN TELL SHE GOT LIP FILLERS AND BOTOX"
> ...


Tell her to rate herself


----------



## lutte (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> _*@xefo69
> bro could you ask curry meeks rate?*_
> https://incels.is/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FuAHiB2t.jpg&hash=0357e6cbd6e853af8b327e965a1c9d73






*"DO YOU MIND HE IS INDIAN?"
NO 6.5/10*​


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 5, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 851907


wdym He's bbc bro not curry


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Dec 5, 2020)

tell her to rate me


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851908
> 
> *"DO YOU MIND HE IS INDIAN?"
> NO 6.5/10*​


@sytyl @TheCopefulCurry


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Tell her to rate herself


"OFF THE SCALE" ha...​


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 5, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> wdym He's bbc bro not curry


Life fuel for curry meeks. She rated him higher than Thom Strijd


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Sealing_Phoenix said:


> View attachment 851910
> 
> tell her to rate me







*"I FEEL LIKE HE'S INTO PEGGING LIKE WITH CAT EARS AND A MAID SUIT"
4/10*​


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

*"LMFAO WHO IS THAT GUY"*
*"HE IS OUR TEACHER AT SCHOOL, WOULD YOU SUCK HIS COCK FOR EXTRA GRADES"
"YES BUT HE WOULD HAVE DICK CHEESE"*
*"2/10"*
​


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851893
> 
> "OBVIOUSLY FAKE BUT IF IT WASN'T 3/10"*​


_obviously a retarded bitch tbh_


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851912
> 
> *"I FEEL LIKE HE'S INTO PEGGING LIKE WITH CAT EARS AND A MAID SUIT"
> 4/10*​


Best insult I’ve ever received tbh. Can’t even be mad


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

ASK HER TO RATE THIS NIGGA I CANNOT COPE


----------



## lutte (Dec 5, 2020)

Rate this man


----------



## john2 (Dec 5, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Tell that foid to rope. She can’t rate for shit
> View attachment 851872
> View attachment 851873


Stop coping, that's her preference and she literally said that.

Aren't you and Taylorswift the guys who said that a foid's rating is better than that of a looksmax user's right?

Lol, this is a perfect proof that women say one thing and mean something else. This is why the autist's opinion matters. JFL at anyone for thinking that a foid would turn down Barrett or Matt Lemond if they were in front of them IRL.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *ASK HER TO RATE THIS NIGGA I CANNOT COPE
> View attachment 851915
> 
> *


*



*
*8/10*​


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 5, 2020)

Rate 1 of these two


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851899
> *
> *"EWW YOU CAN TELL SHE GOT LIP FILLERS AND BOTOX"
> ...


*HAHAHAHAHA 5/10... 7/10... 
AT LEAST SHE FELT THE INSANE FOG BY SABRINA LYNN

FOUND THE TIKTOK CHAD
*


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

lutte said:


> Rate this man
> View attachment 851919







*0/10*​


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851922
> *
> *8/10*​



@brbbrah wtf son this guy and roshan are 8/10's which is what she rated some psl god models

but zayn is a 3/10


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 5, 2020)

can you get her to rate my selfie?


----------



## Lars (Dec 5, 2020)

i will save this thread thanks @xefo69 @ArvidGustavsson <3


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

*9/10
ARVID: NO YOU DON'T YOU HAVE TO BE HONEST*
*9.5/10*​


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 5, 2020)

So she like masculine men... it’s bcz she’s probably not on a pill right now. Once she’s on pill she’d prefer tiktok boys


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 851918
> 
> can you get her to rate my selfie?







*HE LOOKS LIKE AN AUSTRALIAN SURFER BOY, 2/10 HE IS ANNOYING*​


----------



## lutte (Dec 5, 2020)

ask her to rate


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851926
> 
> *9/10
> ARVID: NO YOU DON'T YOU HAVE TO BE HONEST*
> *9.5/10*​


Giga chad. Take the @SubhumanCurrycel pill


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> So she like masculine men... it’s bcz she’s probably not on a pill right now. Once she’s on pill she’d prefer tiktok boys


*She isn't on the pill correct observation*​


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851926
> 
> *9/10
> ARVID: NO YOU DON'T YOU HAVE TO BE HONEST*
> *9.5/10*​


@Biggdink on suicidewatch


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Giga chad. Take the @SubhumanCurrycel pill


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 5, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> So she like masculine men... it’s bcz she’s probably not on a pill right now. Once she’s on pill she’d prefer tiktok boys


True that honestly


----------



## Lars (Dec 5, 2020)

are you guys screensharing the site?


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

lutte said:


> ask her to rate
> View attachment 851931


*




0/10*​


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i will save this thread thanks @xefo69 @ArvidGustavsson <3


indeed we are gods, "Lars 9" "Arvid 10" now i will live rent free


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> are you guys screensharing the site?


no just sending random guys


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

SHE PROBABLY KNOWS HIM BUT STILL ASK


----------



## john2 (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm glad that she at least rated Gandy a 10. It makes sense to say that prime David Gandy is close to perfection IRL.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> View attachment 851934
> View attachment 851937
> View attachment 851938
> 
> SHE PROBABLY KNOWS HIM BUT STILL ASK


*










10/10*​


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 5, 2020)

Wow didn’t even do me, rip. 
I would get 7/10 at least, on a par with @ArvidGustavsson tbh


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851939
> View attachment 851940
> View attachment 851941
> ...



DOM PILL CONFIRMED TBH


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Wow didn’t even do me, rip.
> I would get 7/10 at least, on a par with @ArvidGustavsson tbh


still can send pics


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 5, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> DOM PILL CONFIRMED TBH


“Muh kpop soft faced twink”


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Wow didn’t even do me, rip.
> I would get 7/10 at least, on a par with @ArvidGustavsson tbh


i got a 10 and she didnt belive it was me 😈😈😈


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

@xefo69 LAST GUY IM CURIOUS ABT


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

How does this girl look?


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *
> View attachment 851963
> View attachment 851964
> 
> ...


*






*
*6/10*​


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> i got a 10 and she didnt belive it was me 😈😈😈


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask her to rate this pic of eriksen


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> How does this girl look?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 5, 2020)

People actually believing this JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851975
> View attachment 851977


I can't see shit with those garbage pictures.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> I can't see shit with those garbage pictures.


pics on her profile so


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)

This is why you can't take these random whores seriously, they'll find the guy unattractive and they'll blame on some random non-related shit to why they though he's unattractive in the first place.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> People actually believing this JFL








ok so ik it’s hard to believe because this bitch has a Brad Pitt profile picture, but to prove it’s legit I’ll add someone else to the call


----------



## WastedYouth (Dec 5, 2020)

Way too brutal, It seems she likes Dom guys, while all I have is this shit photo taken years ago. Can you ask her to rate my past self?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask her to rate these two


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

WastedYouth said:


> Way too brutal, It seems she likes Dom guys, while all I have is this shit photo taken years ago. Can you ask her to rate my past self?
> View attachment 851983


*




4.8/10*​


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 851987
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*9/10*




*6/10 THE EYEBROWS ARE JUST WAY TOO CLOSE TO THE EYES*​


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 851981
> 
> 
> View attachment 851982
> ...


They make shit up as they talk. And their humor is stupid too. How does Elliot Rodger look like he has a piss kink? What the fuck does that even mean? Looking like you have a piss kink. So random


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851985
> 
> 
> ok so ik it’s hard to believe because this bitch has a Brad Pitt profile picture, but to prove it’s legit I’ll add someone else to the call


ask her about this guy then


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask her to rate rate eriksen @xefo69 @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 5, 2020)

What about the king?


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Ask her to rate rate eriksen @xefo69 @ArvidGustavsson


*




9/10*​


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851991
> 
> *9/10*
> View attachment 851992
> ...


My nigga they look literally the same










The first one is even closer. What is this whore talking about


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> View attachment 851993
> 
> 
> What about the king?


*



*
*8/10*​


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> They make shit up as they talk. And their humor is stupid too. How does Elliot Rodger look like he has a piss kink? What the fuck does that even mean? Looking like you have a piss kink. So random


she's kind of an aspie girl ngl shes like the goth type


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

@maxxedfalloutdweller you wanna join the call?


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> They make shit up as they talk. And their humor is stupid too. How does Elliot Rodger look like he has a piss kink? What the fuck does that even mean? Looking like you have a piss kink. So random


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851991
> 
> *9/10*
> View attachment 851992
> ...




LOOOOOOOOL


TELL THIS BITCH THAT THE EYEBROS ON BOTH ARE THE SAME DISTANCE FROM THE EYES


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> she's kind of an aspie girl ngl shes like the goth type


Autistic fat whore behind a phone. JFL if you think NT sluts that are partying right as I type this rate as bad as she does. Tell her 6ft5manlet says she should kill herself and that I dickmog her to death, tranny cunt


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> *ask her about this guy then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



*
*9/10*​


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> Autistic fat whore behind a phone. JFL if you think NT sluts that are partying right as I type this rate as bad as she does. Tell her 6ft5manlet says she should kill herself and that I dickmog her to death, tranny cunt


*she said 'she will" and she said to join the call*​


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852004
> *
> *9/10*​


PSL GOD CONFIRMED 
I WAS RIGHT


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *she said 'she will" and she said to join the call*​


send me your discord


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> send me your discord


.............#1191


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

shes into pegging? 🤢🤮


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 5, 2020)

just be @larsanova69, gandy or meeks theory


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 5, 2020)

can youi get her to rate


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 852012
> View attachment 852015
> 
> can youi get her to rate


*



*
*7/10



*
*6/10*​


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask her to rate Jon Zherka




RSD Tyler




And Mystery


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 5, 2020)

this bitch is too confident ask her to rate Brooke shields to see if she hates girls who fog her


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Pumanator said:


> Ask her to rate Jon Zherka
> View attachment 852017
> 
> RSD Tyler
> ...


*



*
*7/10





2/10



*
*5/10*​


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Dec 5, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> “Muh kpop soft faced twink”


She said I’d take it up the ass while wearing a maid dress beyond over for feminine looking males


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 5, 2020)

Why is this fake news thread still going?


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask her to rate him


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> this bitch is too confident ask her to rate Brooke shields to see if she hates girls who fog her
> View attachment 852024


*




9/10*​


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

No Mercy said:


> Ask her to rate him
> View attachment 852027


*




8/10*​


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Why is this fake news thread still going?


@6ft5manlet can vouch


----------



## lutte (Dec 5, 2020)

What about this guy


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

@Zygos4Life 







tbh i need to be brutally racepilled


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> @6ft5manlet can vouch


I just cant understand what youre saying, so British and low class. Talk like americans you fags


----------



## lutte (Dec 5, 2020)

lutte said:


> What about this guy


not me i promise


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

The Bleach Pill said:


> View attachment 852026
> View attachment 852029
> View attachment 852037
> View attachment 852038
> View attachment 852035


Mirin Squarevid


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

@6ft5manlet stop being a high inhib cuck on dc but trying to be a bully on .me


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Dec 5, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> Mirin Squarevid


insane ogee curve and angularity


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

*



*
*8/10




9/10




7/10




8/10*
​


----------



## lutte (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> @6ft5manlet stop being a high inhib cuck on dc but trying to be a bully on .me


send me discord and I'll bully you


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> still can send pics


Cheers 
@ArvidGustavsson we gotta hide that hairline jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

She said this is "Daddy"
10/10
Argentinian moggers never take Ls


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

lutte said:


> *What about this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*




0/10



*
*10/10 BEST GUY SEEN ALL NIGHT*​


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Cheers
> @ArvidGustavsson we gotta hide that hairline jfl


She's gonna give you 4.5/10 for rapey vibes (I still think u r sexy)


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Cheers
> @ArvidGustavsson we gotta hide that hairline jfl


brutal she said 6


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> i got a 10 and she didnt belive it was me 😈😈😈


I’d say I’m a little below you + 3cm shorter at my shortest (182)


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> I’d say I’m a little below you + 3cm shorter at my shortest (182)


now 7 after i said you were more


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 5, 2020)

_is this a troll mate or are you genuinely asking her?_


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 5, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> She's gonna give you 4.5/10 for rapey vibes (I still think u r sexy)


Fuck the JBs all I want is validation from my fellow .me users <333


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> _is this a troll mate or are you genuinely asking her?_


@6ft5manlet can confirm


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852041
> *
> *8/10
> ...


mirin how shes given chico 5 different ratings. Also plz need this one for research purposes


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

The Bleach Pill said:


> mirin how shes given chico 5 different ratings. Also plz need this one for research purposes
> View attachment 852058


0/10


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 5, 2020)

_these 2 please?









_


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

is she seriously in to pegging? i need answers. if so thats disgusting.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 5, 2020)

^Dom slayer and my friend wants a rate


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Dec 5, 2020)

Jfl bitches would rate the same dude a 2/10 then a 9/10 if you just changed the angle and lighting in the picture and had him grow out some stubble


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

*


Deliciadecu said:



View attachment 852044


View attachment 852050


View attachment 852052

Click to expand...

**



*
*7/10 LOOKS TOO NICE LIKE A BETA MALE




6/10



*
*9/10 HAS NICE HAIR*​


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 852068
> View attachment 852070
> 
> ^Dom slayer and my friend wants a rate


Nice one dumbass you posted the same guy again


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

ask her to rate ted bundy and nikolas cruz


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> @Zygos4Life
> View attachment 852039
> View attachment 852040
> 
> tbh i need to be brutally racepilled



@xefo69 ask these bro


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm caging hard behind the scenes. This bitch is so autistic, she is 5'3" with manlet father and daddy issues


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 852068
> View attachment 852070
> 
> ^Dom slayer and my friend wants a rate


*




3/10




7/10
*​


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> View attachment 852072
> View attachment 852073
> 
> ask her to rate ted bundy and nikolas cruz


Here's a huge blackpill, my friend's psychology teacher told her whole class that he was a hottie (Bundy not that IPDcel with extreme PCT) and she blushed when the whole class started making fun of her for saying that


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> Here's a huge blackpill, my friend's psychology teacher told her whole class that he was a hottie (Bundy not that IPDcel with extreme PCT) and she blushed when the whole class started making fun of her for saying that


but nikolas mogs ted


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> @Zygos4Life
> View attachment 852039
> View attachment 852040
> 
> tbh i need to be brutally racepilled






*9/10




10/10


??????????????*



​


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852075
> 
> 7/10*
> ​




7/10?!?!







This bitch is autistic af


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 852077
> 
> *9/10
> View attachment 852079
> ...



cage i dont even know why we try and rate on psl, we will never know what goes on in girls heads jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852074
> 
> 3/10
> ...



mirin troll tbh


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> _these 2 please?
> 
> View attachment 852065
> 
> ...


*




7/10 twinkish




8/10*​


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

WHY DONT YOU RESPOND TO ANY OF MY REPLIES @xefo69


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> WHY DONT YOU RESPOND TO ANY OF MY REPLIES @xefo69


didnt see jfl resend


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 852088


*



*
*10/10




10/10



*
*9/10*​


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852090
> *
> *10/10
> ...


I cant bro. I'm dying


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 5, 2020)

Not surprised to see Elias De poot getting called Gorgeous. PSL gods are ideal.


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

ask her who she finds more attractive @xefo69 
nikolas cruz




ted bundy




also ask her if she likes pegging


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

ask her to rate my avi


----------



## EktoPlasma (Dec 5, 2020)

Daily reminder that women don't really think about what they say and act solely on emotional impulses+their mood and hormones at the moment you talk to her.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask her to rate Taylor Hill


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

ALSO SWALLOW THE MICHELE MORRONE PILL AHHHHHHHH MED MED MED MED


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> ALSO SWALLOW THE MICHELE MORRONE PILL AHHHHHHHH MED MED MED MED


she literarly rated subhumans 10/10 including me so keep coping


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> she literarly rated subhumans 10/10 including me so keep coping



nigga you and me both know you're not subhuman stop


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 5, 2020)

Can i get a rate?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> nigga you and me both know you're not subhuman stop


ur english is seriously flawed
edit: didnt read correct


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> ask her to rate my avi


*




9.5/10*​


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> Can i get a rate?
> 
> View attachment 852103






*10/20000 *​


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> ur english is seriously flawed
> edit: didnt read correct



lmao you were technically right it was supposed to be you and I


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852102
> 
> 9.5/10*​


...

9.5 for Cavill's best picture? Women don't deserve rights


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 852106
> 
> *10/20000 *​



im such a slayer damn


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Ask her to rate Taylor Hill







*7/10 ??????*​


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

Total: 142 (Looksmaxers: 106, Bluepillers: 36) 

holy shit


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852090
> *
> *10/10
> ...





6ft5manlet said:


> I cant bro. I'm dying



over if you're not Massimo or Nate Jacobs in 2021


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Dec 5, 2020)

she rated Brad Pitt 9/10 so I know it’s fake he’s 10/10
Also Lol at rating prime Leo 3/10


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 852110
> 
> *7/10 ??????*​



she looks shit in that pic tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 852110
> 
> *7/10 ??????*​







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> she rated Brad Pitt 9/10 so I know it’s fake he’s 10/10
> Also Lol at rating prime Leo 3/10


she is indeed aspie but i wouldnt lie to you my pitt brother


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> ask her who she finds more attractive @xefo69
> nikolas cruz
> View attachment 852093
> 
> ...







*0/10




0/10*

​


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Dec 5, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Like seriously what the fuck are those ratings?
> There is literally no consistency
> They had guys that she rated as 8/10 but than said they looked like every other guy.
> I have a strong feeling you are making this up.


No this actually makes sense women are absolutely retarded and illogical


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 5, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> she rated Brad Pitt 9/10 so I know it’s fake he’s 10/10
> Also Lol at rating prime Leo 3/10


Shes a bone coping autist, no other reason why’d she rate Leo and Vinnie so low


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 852113
> 
> *0/10
> View attachment 852115
> ...


wtf? why so low. both are attractive. she doesnt like them because they killed people or something? also is she into pegging or nah.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> wtf? why so low. both are attractive. she doesnt like them because they killed people or something? also is she into pegging or nah.


she is apparantly jfl


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 5, 2020)

This mogger?


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> she is apparantly jfl


ask her why shes into pegging. 🤮


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 5, 2020)

You guys have pure autism


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> This mogger?
> 
> View attachment 852118


*




0/10 AS A MAN AND A WOMAN*​


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Dec 5, 2020)

TheLurch said:


> *HAHAHAHAHA 5/10... 7/10...
> AT LEAST SHE FELT THE INSANE FOG BY SABRINA LYNN
> 
> FOUND THE TIKTOK CHAD
> *


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> *
> *



*




7.5/10*​


----------



## Spartacus1- (Dec 5, 2020)

Tell her to rate Marlon


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852119
> 
> 0/10 AS A MAN AND A WOMAN*​



Impossible. Tell her she as dumb as any woman and she deserves to be stoned.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 5, 2020)

ask her what her height requirements are


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

ask her if shes bisexual, why she likes pegging, and why she doesnt find ted bundy or nikolas cruz attractive @xefo69


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Spartacus1- said:


> View attachment 852124
> 
> Tell her to rate Marlon


*




9/10*​


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 5, 2020)

_can't believe this site is too low iq to detect this is an obvious troll. xefo iq mogs the whole forum_


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Dec 5, 2020)

Link discord bro


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> _can't believe this site is too low iq to detect this is an obvious troll. xefo iq mogs the whole forum_







@ArvidGustavsson @6ft5manlet can attest


----------



## Spartacus1- (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ask her what her height requirements are


*ideal height: 5'10-5'11
minimum height: 5'5*


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dropping bluepills left and right in this server. Made the bitch admit 5'10" is the optimal height for males.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Dec 5, 2020)

Where tf did u find this foid lol


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Spartacus1- said:


> View attachment 852139
> 
> View attachment 852140
> 
> View attachment 852142






*9/10*
*




4/10



*
*7/10*

​


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Where tf did u find this foid lol


yubo


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Where tf did u find this foid lol


read the fucking title it legit says yubo


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask her to rate Ben shapiro


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

0/10​


----------



## Spartacus1- (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 852145
> 
> *9/10*
> *
> ...


So in one instance she rated Marlon as a 9 and in other 4. Are we dealing with a sane person here? Is she even real?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 852169
> 
> 0/10​


Seriously bruh? According to that bitch half the men are 0/10


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 5, 2020)

10/10?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Seriously bruh? According to that bitch half the men are 0/10


She rates with her emotions, idk but she's a retarded foid too


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> ask her if shes bisexual, why she likes pegging, and why she doesnt find ted bundy or nikolas cruz attractive @xefo69


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> She rates with her emotions, idk but she's a retarded foid too


I'm getting good content out of her. But she is so dumb, pity her.


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> magnificentcel said:
> 
> 
> > ask her if shes bisexual, why she likes pegging, and why she doesnt find ted bundy or nikolas cruz attractive @xefo69


bcuz they murderers


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> bcuz they murderers


but she said she likes psychopaths? and ask if shes bisexual and why she likes pegging


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> but she said she likes psychopaths? and ask if shes bisexual and why she likes pegging


she is bisexual, she likes pegging to assert dominance


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> she is bisexual, she likes pegging to assert dominance


man why is every gen z girl a fucking bisexual freak.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Seriously bruh? According to that bitch half the men are 0/10



Women rate in a binary mode, you're either attractive or you're not









Why You Should Never Ask Someone To Rate You (ESPECIALLY WOMEN!)


First of all, this won't be a detailed long post cuz honestly, I couldn't give more of a fuck about making long posts tbh, I only care about making money and looksmax at this point. But after seeing this thread, I decided to make this thread to clear somethings up: What most people on...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 5, 2020)

_cagefuel thread ngl

these 15 yo low iq fags keep asking again and again

keep up the good work _


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> she is bisexual, she likes pegging to assert dominance


ask her if she would prefer to be dominated and choked by a hot guy or if she would prefer to peg a hot guy. is she fully dom or a switch?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> she is bisexual, she likes pegging to assert dominance


and she's 15?


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> man why is every gen z girl a fucking bisexual freak.


Woman are naturally bisexual


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> ask her if she would prefer to be dominated and choked by a hot guy or if she would prefer to peg a hot guy. is she fully dom or a switch?


"depends on the person really, I like both"


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> "depends on the person really, I like both"


how tall is she and how tall would she prefer her partner to be


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 5, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> how tall is she and how tall would she prefer her partner to be


5'3 and she said 5'11


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 5'3 and she said 5'11


how would she react if her partner was not into pegging


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 5'3 and she said 5'11




5'11 confirmed best height in the world


SUCK THIS MOG YOU TALL FAGS


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

ask her what hair color she prefers


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

ALL GOOD THINGS MUST COME TO AN END
GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> ALL GOOD THINGS MUST COME TO AN END
> GOOD NIGHT


It was a great call, got 15 donations out of the 200k viewers this night.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> @6ft5manlet stop being a high inhib cuck on dc but trying to be a bully on .me


@EktoPlasma @TheLurch @lutte Dont fall for this shit, I was connecting my headphones so I didn't talk for literally the first 10 seconds in the call. Then I dominated it like an Alpha and made the little bitch tell us the truth about everything


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> @EktoPlasma @TheLurch @lutte Dont fall for this shit, I was connecting my headphones so I didn't talk for literally the first 10 seconds in the call. Then I dominated it like an Alpha and made the little bitch tell us the truth about everything


6ft5manlet
giga mogger - it's in the name



Spoiler



Conext for my shit joke:


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask "her" how much "she" hates black men


----------



## xefo (Dec 5, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Ask "her" how much "she" hates black men


She said fuck niggerz just be white rules victorious


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *ideal height: 5'10-5'11
> minimum height: 5'5*



*ideal height: 6'1-6'4
minimum height: 5'11*


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 5, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> This one is the most brutal, by far.
> If you ever decide to get surgery, and someone asks if you did indeed, always categorically deny it.
> 
> Women absolutely hate it when men try to cheat their genetics.


women are eugenicist by nature, so NEVER admit to surgeries or looksmaxxes, dont even say u have a skincare routine tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 5, 2020)

*10/10







SOLID 1/10





1/10




*


somehow those 3 are in the same category

cagefuel at this dumb white girl's IQ


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 5, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Daily reminder that women don't really think about what they say and act solely on emotional impulses+their mood and hormones at the moment you talk to her.


^


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 5, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 852063
> *
> *7/10 LOOKS TOO NICE LIKE A BETA MALE
> ...


This thread is a gigadump of hair pills just kill me


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2020)

discord "foids" be like


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 5, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> discord "foids" be like
> View attachment 852452


funny and true


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 5, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> This thread is a gigadump of hair pills just kill me


- rated 9.5/10 BDC


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 5, 2020)

good thread
op mirin


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 5, 2020)

This shows that the picture you choose really fucking matters.

It might only be a slight difference in angles, lighting, facial expression, hairstyle, etc. But it seems to make a large difference on whether the pic is aspie or NT and gives slayer vibes to foids. 

Good thread if legit and not an elaborate larp ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 5, 2020)

caged at the rodeblur cameo ngl


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> This shows that the picture you choose really fucking matters.
> 
> It might only be a slight difference in angles, lighting, facial expression, hairstyle, etc. But it seems to make a large difference on whether the pic is aspie or NT and gives slayer vibes to foids.
> 
> Good thread if legit and not an elaborate larp ngl.


i can asure u its not larp


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 6, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> i can asure u its not larp


how


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> how


 cnxn


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 6, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> cnxn


jfl what


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> jfl what


cnxn connection


----------



## datboijj (Dec 6, 2020)

amazing thread.
what a journey 

Foids are retarded


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Dec 6, 2020)

Ok bullshit aside xefo , show me a pic of that jb


----------



## Deleted member 8616 (Dec 6, 2020)

T


SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Chico literally raped solely by hair
> JFL if you don’t believe hair is life


They chose his worst pic and they also chose a gigafrauded pic of arvid


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 6, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Chico literally raped solely by hair
> JFL if you don’t believe hair is life



he has the same hairline as chris evans


----------



## Sviken (Dec 6, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851641
> *
> *"THAT GUY HE IS GORGOUS"*​





xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851797
> 
> "WHAT WOULD YOU RATE THIS HALF INDIAN GUY"
> "6/10"*​



This has to be a LARP.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sviken said:


> This has to be a LARP.


cope


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 6, 2020)

Is this still goong


----------



## xefo (Dec 6, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> Is this still goong


no


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 6, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> no


weak


----------



## xefo (Dec 6, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> weak


----------



## Weed (Dec 6, 2020)

who dis? Looks a bit like me, mogs me but still


----------



## xefo (Dec 6, 2020)

Weed said:


> View attachment 852972
> who dis? Looks a bit like me, mogs me but still


*RODEBLUR*


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 6, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 852966


Super SayaJew


----------



## Weed (Dec 6, 2020)

Ask her to rate hamlossus


----------



## Weed (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 6, 2020)

ask her to rate my selfie bliz


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 6, 2020)

@xefo69 
oh nvm thid thread is from earlier today you’re probably not at it anymore


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

LOOOOOLLLL


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> View attachment 853000
> 
> ask her to rate my selfie bliz


Ur face is alr in the thread look at OG post


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 6, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> Ur face is alr in the thread look at OG post


it was a horrible shirtless pic and i look like a rapist ogre in it


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> it was a horrible shirtless pic and i look like a rapist ogre in it


No bro you are handsome always


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 6, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> No bro you are handsome always


not to a jb
i was also short haired in that pic and jbs like longer hair


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> not to a jb
> i was also short haired in that pic and jbs like longer hair


You are not grown into your features, the juxtaposition w/ your ogreish bones in the pic make it appear different.
Do not worry! Only time will tell!


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Dec 6, 2020)

pointless to ask a foid, on one pic she will rate chico 5 on another 8 or 7, also she prefers DOM looking guys, DOM expression, she wants to be raped or something


----------



## youngbraziliannigga (Dec 6, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *"NOSE IS WEIRD 7/10, I REALLY LIKE BIG SEXY GREEK NOSES"*​


Brutal jew pill


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 6, 2020)

*HE'S 5'6"
"OK NEVER MIND THEN

*


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 6, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *"I MEAN IF I SAW HIM I WOULD THINK LIKE COOL JAWLINE BUT THATS IT"
> "HE'S 5'6"
> "OK NEVER MIND THEN"*​


fukkk


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Dec 6, 2020)

*






3/10 "HOW TALL IS HE??, HE LOOKS SO SHORT"*


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Dec 6, 2020)

Liked this thread 👍


----------



## xefo (Dec 6, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Liked this thread 👍


i like you


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Dec 6, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> i like you


gay


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Dec 6, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> View attachment 853355


makeup frauded to shit


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 6, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> makeup frauded to shit


keep coping you utter subhuman


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 6, 2020)

wish i could make cool threads like this


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 7, 2020)

Damn. Missed out on such a great opportunity


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hes lying


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ask her to rate him if still possible




(crop the top part)


----------



## xefo (Dec 7, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Ask her to rate him if still possible
> 
> View attachment 855784
> (crop the top part)


Not doing it anymore


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 7, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Not doing it anymore


He looks similar to me just white(pheno diff) and with hair. If I was a 0 I expect him to be a 8-10/10 to test jbw.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 7, 2020)

what a shit thread, at least format or something
cant tell which rating to whom


----------



## onnysk (Dec 7, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


>


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Dec 8, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851899
> *
> *"EWW YOU CAN TELL SHE GOT LIP FILLERS AND BOTOX"
> ...


Lifefuel @aestheticallypleasin


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 8, 2020)

Is ur avi the girl you were talking to


----------



## justadude (Dec 8, 2020)

caging at "eyes look too pinched"


----------



## Patient A (Dec 9, 2020)

Imagine taking a single word this sporadic inconsistent 15 year old future roastie says seriously


----------



## Clark69 (Dec 10, 2020)

400 books, 1 loox


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 10, 2020)

this girl is full of shit
useless experiment


----------



## loksr (Dec 10, 2020)

Tbh I assume this is larp, but if it isn’t... asking a girl to rate anyone is pointless

They’re never gonna be 100% honest
They’re always gonna feel the mog and downplay attractive guys (they’re pretty much always gonna be 8/10)

And they’re always gonna virtue signal for subhumans bringing them up to like 5/10, 6/10 and shit

You might think “b-but it’s anonymous why would they do that” and the answer is that I’m not even sure that they’re fully aware that they’re doing it. And it’s legit in peoples’ nature to be deceptive, always. They’ll never tell you the truth, even when there’s no benefit in lying. For girls the idea that “they don’t want you to succeed” in my experience is 100% true.

The fact of the matter is that every male model that she said “looked just like any normal guy” or “looks like a twink” she would drop to her knees and suck him off if he approached her.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Dec 11, 2020)

Nice troll thread


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 16, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *
> View attachment 851792
> *
> *7/10
> ...


Foids sure are good at lying


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm sorry, I'm gonna read the opening post, but before I do, I just wanna say, you're asking a 15 year old boy.

Lol, at least find a sweet-spot. You're gonna be into your early or mid 20s by the time you have come close to reaching your looksmaxing goals.

17-25 year old range at the least.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 17, 2020)

Use videos, not cherry-picked pictures. Don't ask a stupid 15 year old who is more than likely going to say things to impress you because they're at their attention whoring peak at that age.


----------



## Schizoidcel (Dec 18, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 851975
> View attachment 851977



Future fat single mom with Tyrone's spawn


----------



## Bitch (Dec 21, 2020)

I stopped looking at her ratings after she rated Zayn a 3/10. What an autistic foid. All girls love him wtf.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Dec 21, 2020)

Ask her to rate XQC


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Dec 28, 2020)

fuark mogger thread ngl


----------



## Hekt0r (Dec 31, 2020)

when will you incels finally realize women are fucking brain blasted and dont know anything


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Dec 31, 2020)

She rated gigachad seid super low. That foid is insane.


----------



## Deleted member 11628 (Jan 1, 2021)

This thread is proof that the autists in PSL community can't rate for shit and women have completely different standards than the closest homos on here.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 1, 2021)

Baibars said:


> This thread is proof that the autists in PSL community can't rate for shit and women have completely different standards than the closest homos on here.


Not really, without beliving it was me she Said i could get any girl i wanted based on the pictures but im literarly a khhv


----------



## Deleted member 11628 (Jan 1, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not really, without beliving it was me she Said i could get any girl i wanted based on the pictures but im literarly a khhv


If she thinks so, then ask her to fuck and slay her lol


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not really, without beliving it was me she Said i could get any girl i wanted based on the pictures but im literarly a khhv


Because you're get mogged by subhuman at your school


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Because you're get mogged by subhuman at your school


Noone in my school mogs facially not sure about the other schools though


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Noone in my school mogs facially not sure about the other schools though


They are fucking your onities bro, they mog you.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> They are fucking your onities bro, they mog you.


My onities isn’t fucking anyone tbh


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> My onities isn’t fucking anyone tbh


You're so cute to think that


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> You're so cute to think that


She snaps me often enough to know that


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> She snaps me often enough to know that


It's always the same history


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 1, 2021)

Foids are retarded but good thread, made me laugh tbh 
specially amnesia gay daddy


----------



## Celexawer (Jan 2, 2021)

1 15yo jb who uses discord is too less of a sample space to yield something groundbreaking *ALSO WTF WHY IS THIS THREAD PINNED YALL SRSLY RETARDED*


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 5, 2021)

bump
what a legendary .me moment this was


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> What about this guy


Who?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Jun 13, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> View attachment 851934
> View attachment 851937
> View attachment 851938
> 
> ...


who is he?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Jun 13, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> PSL GOD CONFIRMED
> I WAS RIGHT


who is he?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 13, 2021)

*Rodeblur merely a 3/10*

*This thread is FAKE*


----------

